# 445 supermag brass



## dkelp (Dec 3, 2008)

I have had a DW 445 for quite a few years, when I got it I was told the starline brass was not very good and would split with the hotter loads or after a few reloads. I have used 30-40-crag brass. I am getting back into shooting after being away from it for a few years and just woundering if the starline was better now or if any body has any other loads . I have not shot mine enough to even work up the brass, it needs to be shot a few times to harden I am told . Dennis


----------

